# SIP card



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Now that I have residencia how do I go about getting a SIPP card?. At the moment I have a temporary card for 6 months which runs out in March.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

kaipa said:


> Now that I have residencia how do I go about getting a SIPP card?. At the moment I have a temporary card for 6 months which runs out in March.


It depends, 

Are you a pensioner or are you here running a business, early retiree etc?


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

tebo53 said:


> It depends,
> 
> Are you a pensioner or are you here running a business, early retiree etc?


Hi. I am working part time as a teacher and my wife has just started a full time job. We have residencia but this was done with my wife being autonomo. She has now stopped the autonomo as she is working full time as a translator for a lawyers office.
We registered at TGSS and I have a print out of my Vida Laboral. I thought that as we had to do all this for the residencia cards we would only need to present them at the Central Salud to get SIPP cards?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

kaipa said:


> Hi. I am working part time as a teacher and my wife has just started a full time job. We have residencia but this was done with my wife being autonomo. She has now stopped the autonomo as she is working full time as a translator for a lawyers office.
> We registered at TGSS and I have a print out of my Vida Laboral. I thought that as we had to do all this for the residencia cards we would only need to present them at the Central Salud to get SIPP cards?


The card is a SIP card not SIPP.

What you need to do is to go to your local INSS office and present all your paperwork and ask to apply for state health care.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kaipa said:


> Hi. I am working part time as a teacher and my wife has just started a full time job. We have residencia but this was done with my wife being autonomo. She has now stopped the autonomo as she is working full time as a translator for a lawyers office.
> We registered at TGSS and I have a print out of my Vida Laboral. I thought that as we had to do all this for the residencia cards we would only need to present them at the Central Salud to get SIPP cards?


Yes - take your SS documentaion to the centro de salud. It's possible that your 'permanent' card will already be waiting for you, since your wife was working when you registered as resident & you were likely issued the temp cards until the permanent ones were ready.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

What documentation do I need from TGSS? I have already registered etc is this what I need to take to CC? Then my residencia cards? Anything else?


----------

